# ProActiv - yay or nay?



## Julie (Mar 11, 2005)

My skin needs some serious help and I was looking into trying either the Murad Acne Kit, Proactiv kit or any other recommendations! I have always had fairly good skin with occassional breakouts but for the past 2 weeks my skin just looks horrible. It is so dry, broken out, dull and irritated.  I normally have dry combination skin and I haven't changed my skin care routine so I just don't understand.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

I use proactiv...Love it. Been using it for about 6 months now...Completely controls breakouts and my skin is much smoother and softer. I didnt have acne, just breakouts that drove me nuts. I love it.


----------



## jasper17 (Mar 11, 2005)

I started using Murad a couple weeks ago (the refreshing cleanser) and it works wonders!  I have super-oily skin to the point where within a couple hours of washing my face in the morning, it was a complete greasy mess coupled with a tendency to break out pretty frequently.  The cleanser (in conjunction with a moisturizer because it's a little drying sometimes) keeps everything under control - minimized the breakouts and *maybe* by the time it's time to go to bed at night, I've gotten a little shiny but no more oil slick.  Definitely worth every penny.  If you have a Sephora nearby, they can give you samples of the Murad stuff.  Good luck!


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks mac_obsession and jasper17!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll try to go to Sephora this weekend (since it is across from my work) and get some samples and if they don't work then I will  order some Proactiv from QVC online. I really hope these help because I can't stand my skin any longer!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

No problem. Glad I could help. I get mine from qvc, autoshipped every 2 months...I dont go through all of it in 2 months so I usually never run out, and youll get the best price on their package deal.


----------



## jasper17 (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck!  Hopefully one of them will work for you =)


----------



## matthea (Mar 12, 2005)

I've been using proactiv for 2 years now and i love it! My skin is always clear (unless I pick at it which is gross I know!)
Anyone here that uses proactiv notice a change in the product? My new order smells different (kind of like a new pair of shoes) and the face wash grain is finer and more consistant.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 13, 2005)

I have been using Proactiv for about a month and half now. At first, my skin was great. After about a week/week and half, my skin must have gotten used to it, and started to break out again. I'm on the search for new product. I don't have TERRIBLE acne, but I've had consistant acne (2-3 new flare ups a week or so) for about 11 years now...I've been the derm and nothing but Accutane had worked and my derm won't put me back on...so here I am at square one again.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 
_I have been using Proactiv for about a month and half now. At first, my skin was great. After about a week/week and half, my skin must have gotten used to it, and started to break out again. I'm on the search for new product. I don't have TERRIBLE acne, but I've had consistant acne (2-3 new flare ups a week or so) for about 11 years now...I've been the derm and nothing but Accutane had worked and my derm won't put me back on...so here I am at square one again._

 
I would continue the proactiv...It gets worse before it gets better. With my skin, the first week i noticed a big difference, the 2-3 weeks I noticed it was bringing up all the breakouts, and after that it squashed them...I wrote to them asking if this was normal and they told me yes, it has to get into your skin to get the "crap" out and then once it does you should be ok. I would wait a week or two, see what happens and if it doesnt get better then d/c it. HTH!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 
I have been using Proactiv for about a month and half now. At first, my skin was great. After about a week/week and half, my skin must have gotten used to it, and started to break out again. I'm on the search for new product. I don't have TERRIBLE acne, but I've had consistant acne (2-3 new flare ups a week or so) for about 11 years now...I've been the derm and nothing but Accutane had worked and my derm won't put me back on...so here I am at square one again.

 
I would continue the proactiv...It gets worse before it gets better. With my skin, the first week i noticed a big difference, the 2-3 weeks I noticed it was bringing up all the breakouts, and after that it squashed them...I wrote to them asking if this was normal and they told me yes, it has to get into your skin to get the "crap" out and then once it does you should be ok. I would wait a week or two, see what happens and if it doesnt get better then d/c it. HTH!_

 
Thanks for your input! I plan to continue using ProAciv until it runs out, which should be shortly. If it doesn't work I am going to return it to the mall kiosk for a refund (as stated I can do in the "Welcome to ProActiv!" letter) $50 seems to be a lot of money to waste on something that didn't work.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2005)

julie, maybe it's just your skin has gotten used to it and is immune (maybe that's the word?) to it now. maybe you should try a whole new routine before starting things that expensive.

FYI: jessica simpson's a spokesperson for proactiv and swears by it, but she used accutane before proactiv, so don't believe everything you read/hear about it  :|


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 

I have been using Exuviance Blemish Treatment Gel and my skin has completely cleared up.  I was looking for the Neostrata Acne gel and Neostrata toner because sassy*girl uses these and has amazing skin but I couldn't find it so I bought the Exuviance one because it is made by Neostrata and I found it at Ulta. I also stopped using my usual routine (Thanks Jennifer I think you're right).


----------



## haha_noodlez (Mar 31, 2005)

The only complaint I've heard bout Proactive is that you have to RELIGIOUSLY use it. I've always used the body shop's tea tree oil wash and my face has been break-out free for a couple of years. Me and commentent don't work.


----------



## thaodotcom (May 20, 2005)

i have sensative skin. it really dried out my skin and made it itchy after the application of the lotion. BUT, it really DOES WORK i INSTANTLY saw the diffrence. but i could not stand the side effects i recieved from the product it got so bad my whole face started peeling and red and my lips got swollen. I KNOW this because after i stopped using it nothing was wrong with my face...how is MURAD?


----------



## mac_obsession (May 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matthea* 
_I've been using proactiv for 2 years now and i love it! My skin is always clear (unless I pick at it which is gross I know!)
Anyone here that uses proactiv notice a change in the product? My new order smells different (kind of like a new pair of shoes) and the face wash grain is finer and more consistant._

 
Yeah I noticed the difference with my last shipment. I quite like it actually, I dont notice the smell, but the grain is almost like dr. brandts microdermabrasion which is much more expensive. I <3 proactiv.


----------



## Isabel (May 22, 2005)

I've also been using Proactiv for a year now. I've been very lucky and have never really had acne...until this past winter. I broke out like crazy on my forehead and I couldn't figure out why (I believe it was the Studio Fix foundation I was using) and I would use Proactiv everyday, but it wasn't helping at all. 

My skin just started getting better again and I have slowly been trying to wien my face off of proactiv because I don't want to be dependent on it. 

Lately my only problem has been the post acne marks. Does anyone know of any products that will help get rid of it?


----------



## valley (May 31, 2005)

I've done the proactiv for a year now, and I find that if I stop using it.....about a week or two later it gets seriously bad.  But, it's been super great.  I get by with not using very much either (I've been on the same kit for..... 8 months now.  I just use it really lightly)

My chin was pretty bad.  And I was thinking about buying some sort of bleaching cream...I hear that works for the post acne little scars/darker spots. I just dont know what's good....


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 2, 2005)

i use proactiv and it works swell and dandy and i have ULTRA sensitive skin to medical tropic acne stuff. but this stuff works instantly!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 10, 2006)

*Proactive - I really must protest *

Okay let me begin with this, I keep seeing Jessica Simpson on tv talking about how she uses PROACTIVE, and how it so works and everything. But it's a load of shit, I have troubled skin and I finally tried Proacvtive, and it dried the hell out of my skin, it works for a while then it starts to destroy your face. How can a celebrity like Jessica Simpson or even Vanessa Williams swear up and down that they use that shit and they have so much money, come on now a celeb using a product that costs only $75.00, and it includes cleanser, toner moisterizer and a bunch of other products in the set. I'm sorry but I won't sugar coat it or beat around the bush. Jessica is such a liar.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 10, 2006)

When I'm diligent about using it, it works like a dream. But like any product what works for someone else may not work for you.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_When I'm diligent about using it, it works like a dream. But like any product what works for someone else may not work for you._

 
I agree with you on that too.


----------



## Ambi (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't she really use Accutane to get rid of her acne? [I read that from somewhere, can't remember where though, sorry].


----------



## Wattage (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_When I'm diligent about using it, it works like a dream. But like any product what works for someone else may not work for you._

 
I agree 100%. Also, you need to adjust to your face - what is recommended is not what works for everyone, as it says in the booklet the comes with the product. Some people need to alternate days with the cream, some need it twice a day. Some only need to use the face wash once daily.

I have suffered from problem skin my entire life. Proactiv works very well for me when I use it diligently and customize it to my face.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 10, 2006)

It made me all rashy on my cheeks, though I'm not allergic to BP or anything.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 11, 2006)

Im sry it didnt work for you...I know how you feel about getting excited to try a product for your face and hoping that it works wonders! It took me years to find the right facial cleansers but yes Pro-activ worked 100% on me.  I know you will find something that will work great on you! good luck


----------



## oulala (Jul 11, 2006)

Everything of the proactive line worked miracles for me except the moisturizer. That dried my skin out like crazy and I'll always stick with my dramatiquelly different from clinique. Otherwise, I loooove proactive!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 11, 2006)

I just use the facewash and the rest sits there... I'm not a fan of toner and the moistorizer does nothing for my skin so I use something with a little more substance. However, the facewash I <3


----------



## dmolinet (Jul 11, 2006)

I gotta say---spend the extra $$$ on a good dermatologist.  It may cost more at first, but you'll throw less crap away at the end.

Even the dermatologists sometimes take a few tries to get it right.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with you it does dry the skin up. It is nothing special. The toner just makes the pimples spread more. The toner burns like hell and the lotion just dries the skin up even more. They really need to change the lotion because most people who have acne or get pimples tend to have either dry or oily skin. They should cater to all, as they say. Also the toner needs to change for people with sensitive skin.


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 11, 2006)

aw, so dissapointing, ive been wanting to try this!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jul 12, 2006)

It works differently for different people.

I never had a problem with it, and my skin is SO sensitive.


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 12, 2006)

i like my proactive and when i was diligent it worked but my face was crazy dry so i use it now about 1 to 2 times a week and i am cool i still get the odd pimple and whatnot and when i stress out but proactive has worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...sorry it didn't for you


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 14, 2006)

not all skin producs can be great on everyone or only on you. some things work well on you and on another person not. c'est la vie


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 14, 2006)

*When this stuff first came out on TV, my Mom ordered it for me...It worked very, very well on my friend Bonnie...She had almost cystic-like acne.  I have blackhead problems.  I found out we've been to the same Dermatologist (we live in diff. parts of the state..so it was kinda' like...WOW..you've been to Dr. Jacoby too???)...He didn't work for HER...but he worked miracles for my skin.  It turns out, Proactive didn't work for me at all and it dried my skin all to hell..took me a LONG time to get it back to it's normal state....I told Dr. Jacoby about my friend using Proactive, and how it worked for her..and he was surprised.  He says it's a scam...(then again, a miracle product would cut into his business
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..) Now I go get monthly facials from a wonderful esthetician...they include extractions if needed.  That, and realllllly good (Spa quality) facial products have made all the difference in the world to my skin...and I no longer have to use those harsh dermatalogical products (hey..they worked well when I needed them...and for those whose skin doesn't respond to other methods; but now I find facials work the best for me).

As for Jessica Simpson...oh, hell....she'll put her face on ANYTHING...as long as she can plaster it all over the f'ing place!!!!*


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree. I was watching some thing on the E channel and they were asking Jessica what she used on her face.... well the answer was something other than proactive. 

Shes probably doing those infomercials for the money... well of course.


----------



## Rockell (Jul 15, 2006)

It didn't work for me but several of my friends love it. It helped me figure out that my skin is sensitive and all the silicones in there broke me out (this shouldn't happen to most people).

I think it's a little over priced, but the active ingredients are good...for most people, this should work.


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 15, 2006)

My brother had bad acne and used Proactiv and it went bye bye. His skin looked awesome


----------



## mac_goddess (Jul 16, 2006)

i used to suffer from cystic acne and this did nothing for me.  Even using it twice a day as suggested did not help.

Everyone is different, I finally ended up going to a Dermatologists office and I've never in my 28 years had skin this clear since I was an infant.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

i completely agree with yvettejannine.


----------



## kimnguyen1025 (Jul 17, 2006)

I had the really painful cystic acne also! I tried every face cleaner out there and nothing helped me from having huge breakouts. I finally tried Proactiv. It took about 3 months for me to really see results. I'm on my sixth month now and I am afraid to stop.  I use it every night and day, I don't ever skip. It dries my skin out bad. I have to use Olay for Dry/Senitive Skin. I will not go back to the face I had before.  I live by Proactiv guys..lol


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

everyone's skin is different. not everything works for everybody. tha'ts the only false advertisment that those companies have... 

i only use the repairing lotion on my spots. i dont rub it all over my face or it will dry out. just dab it on a spot and sleep. the next day, it's almost gone. 

*shrug*

anytime i switch skin care, my skin will cycle through a break out while it gets used to the new chemicals in it. it's just the way it is.


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Jul 28, 2006)

it worked for me! well the cleanser and the lotion do. the toner just dries me out, which is ironic b/c i have oily skin. but what works for one person may not work for someone else.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 28, 2006)

ugh i hate that crap. my skin went crazy when i used it. there was like flakes on top of pimples. dry skin and pimples everywhere. ickckvddf.


----------



## Havenly (Jul 28, 2006)

When I tried this recently, probably around April, I was so excited because my skin got really, really clear after about two weeks.  It's probably the clearest my skin has been in years.  Then...my skin started peeling.  It was peeling so bad that a couple people commented on it at work...it was really embarassing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Needless to say, I stopped using it.  I started using just Cetaphil once a day and Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream.  My skin stopped peeling, but it took probably about a month.  I spoke with the company, and they told me to only use it once a day.  But my skin was in sorry shape, even once a day would have done more damage I think.  To be fair, I have very sensitive skin.  But I have never reacted to Beznoyl Peroxide which is why I bought this stuff.  I'm glad it's working for some people, but I just say to those thinking of trying it- proceed with caution.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 13, 2006)

i have really sensitive skin and i tryed proactive it worked at first but then after a while it stoped working i guess my skin got tollerant to it so i stopped using it for like a month then used it again and it worked a little it never really got rid of all my acne and it always left my skin dry and flakey no matter how much i mosturized and exfoliated!

so i just started trying MURAD and OMG after the first day my skin was sooo mosturized not dry at all! and all the redness in my super pale skin was gone and acne is almost non existant and this is only the second day!

im sooo happy and i only bought the mosturizing repair cream im going back to buy the kit once i get more money


----------



## MACaddict08 (Aug 24, 2006)

*ProActive. yay or nay?*

So I've pretty much tried everything a 16 year old can afford for acne. haha.And I hate having to be in high school and worry about my face looking all crappy. I've never had skin this bad, though. I used to actually get compliments on how great my skin was and get asked what kind of makeup I wear because my skin looks flawless and glowy. It's just gotten worse and worse. Right now I'm using Clearasil Ultra and Noxema Toner...and MACs Microfine Refinisher and Studio Moisture Fix. My skin will be super oily in the morning then super dry after i wash, etc. and apply my makeup. I love my studio fix fluid foundation too, but lately it's made my skin look so cakey. =( So my mom decided to order me proactive. I'm kind of anxious because I've heard many good things, but then I'm scared too. Will it make me dry out even more? How long does it take to see any difference? Should I use all three products everyday? Thanks for all your help you guys.


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a ton of those little bumps all over my face with a bunch of whiteheads and blackheads too, like I didn't have cystic acne, but a lot of it. Benzoyl Peroxide(what's in Proactive) got rid of a lot of it but it stopped working after a while. What's been helping a ton lately is this Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid twice a day and Avene Diacneal at night. It helped surface all my blackheads and whiteheads and 80% of my clogged pores are gone after 1 month. Plus it's getting even better every week. Also, it doesn't sting my face or make it very sensitive to the sun. Just make sure you use a gentle cleanser and moisturizer with it! Hope that helps!


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 24, 2006)

definitely a yay!!! LOVE IT LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## NFTP (Aug 25, 2006)

i had great results with proactive. after many years of having horrible acne, that was sometimes painful, and made me self consience, i finally tried the proactive system. however, i found that using all three products together tended to dry out my skin. so much so, that my skin would peel. so i would just use the cleanser daily. i would use the toner when my skin was really oily, and when i would get the occassional breakout i would use the repair lotion. its worth a shot, because you never know the results you will get. also, i would like to add that i went to 2 dermatologists before i used proactive, and my acne didnt clear up while using the regimes they recommended to me.


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 28, 2006)

Pro active didn't help me at all. What has helped now is I try and get facials at least once a month and I have discovered the Dermalogica line which is HEAVEN sent! It has improved my skin so much it is a bit pricy but well worth it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2006)

Even though you love the studio fix, I'd recommend something with less irritants. My skin got better just getting off of that. 

I started using Clinique's bar soap and toner along with some differin for spot treatment and now I rarely ever get any acne. I'd suggest seeing your doctor because they'll be able to tell you what would work best with the type of acne you have.

Proactive does help but it'll make your skin very sensitive to the sun and possibly cause some red splotches.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 29, 2006)

Nay!  NaynaynaynayNAAAAAAAAYYY!!!

Proactive burned the hell out of my skin.  I had dry, peely patches everywhere on my face.  I second what luvme4me said and get Dermalogica.  I don't use it anymore (it is pricey), but it WORKED.  

Right now, I use Lush's Coalface, which also seems to work wonders.  Granted, I don't know if my lack of acne now is due to that or growing out of it (I'm 27) because my face used to be HORRIBLE with the amount of acne that was on it.

Also, it seems to me from what you're saying that your current cleansing choices might be too harsh for your skin.  I was told by a dermatologist that when your skin gets dried out, it works in overtime to make up for it.  I'm not sure if I'm explaining this right, but if you're super oily in the morning and wash with something too harsh, your skin will overreact and become even bigger of an oilfield.


----------



## drea2447 (Aug 30, 2006)

Proactive sucked for me.  What did work was retin-A, which is a prescription cream, so maybe your insurance would cover it, if your dermatologist thinks it may work for you.

Andrea


----------



## Glow (Sep 9, 2006)

Try Proactiv.
I have the three step system but I didn't have much acne to begin with. It's doing a good job of not getting breakouts.


----------



## yumin1988 (Nov 19, 2006)

I tried proactiv...but once I was off it, I began to break out again...
It also dries out my skin!!
I did say a 'nay'


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been using it on and off for a while, I mainly just use the face wash frequently. The face wash does NOT remove makeup,so you have to use another cleanser first.
I did not notice any great dramatic results using the three step system diligently like they claim.
Sometimes it really dries my skin out and irritates it.
I am looking for something different...I heard the Arbonne acne set is good.,or the Unblemish line made by the same company as Proactiv.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 20, 2006)

NAY!!! DEFINATELY NAY!!!!!!  I have had acne since I was twelve years old and I am twenty five now so I've tried a ton of things. Like the other girls, Proactive dried the crap out of my skin (which is normally super duper oily) and my face never felt clean. After using the face wash, my face still felt dirty. And then the astringent/toner left a filmy layer on my skin. I saw absolutely NO improvement in my skin whatsoever. The moisterizer was pretty balanced but the product didn't do what it said that it would. I have tried almost everything....Retin-A (burned like hell and there were very few results), Differin (good for sensitive skin but no results), and every over the counter acne treatment that you can think of.

I'm still battling my acne but I don't stress over it any longer. What is do now is exfoliate every day (yeah, I know that most ppl say that's too much but it makes my skin feel smoother and cleaner). I alternate between cleansers (right now I'm using Clinique mild) and prior to that Purity One Step Cleanser. I tone with witch hazel. During my morning wash, I use my primer (either MAC oil control lotion or Becca Primer). At night, I use cocoa butter after cleansing with the oil cleansing method (tea tree oil, olive oil, and castro oil---got that from a chick on Spectra....yah). I place a hot towel over my face after putting the oil on. I would not say that I have had dramatic results but I would say that my acne is semi-under control. Good luck!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 20, 2006)

Ooohhh....and to top it off, I takes a million attempts to make them stop sending you replacements every two months. I ended up giving at least two sets away because they wouldn't stop sending them and billing me!!


----------



## ballerino (Nov 20, 2006)

nay, its full of chemicals, itll kill ur skin, DEFINTATELY use sunscreen afterward if u are using it tho


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 20, 2006)

I love ProActiv!  I've used it for almost 2 years now and it's worked great for me.  The only complaint I have is the lotion makes my face feel dry and tight, so I supplement it with another oil free moisturizer to make it feel softer.  It's really worked for clearing up my acne though!  I used to have a gross, oily t-zone and my chin would break out all the time with really painful, huge pimples, but it cleared them up within a week!  Now that my skin is clearer I don't use the ProActiv stuff every day twice a day.  I also use LUSH's Fresh Pharmacy soap to balance it out.  I hope that helps!


----------



## genia (Nov 20, 2006)

wow so many nays. i actually love it.. it worked very well on me and ive been using it for 1-2 years now. my friend just recently got i and she says it works wonders on her too. both of us have completely different skin tones too (im tan and shes pale) and it didnt dry out or irritate us.


----------



## ballerino (Nov 22, 2006)

nay was because the chemicals in proactiv strip your skin, exposing it to the elements, causing your skin to age prematurely and is open to all types of horrific damage. It strips your skin of its natural protective layer...
I used to use it and love it also, but then it stopped working. Ive used organic skincare ever since and my skin hasnt been better... Youll be spending years trying ot fix the damage down the track so stop while you still can...


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 22, 2006)

I LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Proactiv and use it every day!! I used to have cystic acne and this stuff has made my skin pretty darn clear.  I use it, then follow up with Clinique City Block SPF 40 every day (under my makeup).  HTH!
And yes, this treatment, just like exfoliants and peels will make your skin more sensitive to sunlight, so SPF and limiting sun exposure are a must.  But if you take the time to put some SPF on after Proactiv, you're set for the day!


----------



## farra712 (Dec 14, 2006)

Something I don't know if anyone has mentioned, but I wanted to bring up is that people have breakouts and oilyness for different reasons.  Your location's weather plays a big part, but I actually have breakouts like you described when I become sensitive to something.  Do you have breakouts anywhere other than your face?  Like your neck, shoulders, etc?  If so, you may be sensitive to something that you are using other than on your face or something you are ingesting.  For example, a few weeks ago I noticed I was breaking out pretty badly and the oil was out of control.  I started to break out a little on my back, shoulders, and chest.  I tried some acne body washes, but in the end, it looks as if i was sensitive to the new laundry detergent my mom had switched to.  I got some with no artificial fragrance, and everything is already starting to clear up and the oil production is going down.  Excess oiliness can actually be caused when your skin feels like it needs to protect itself, which it will if you are having allergies or sensitivities to things you are unaware of.  Also, if your skin is dry and flaky with an oiliness on top, that can mean that it is damaged and trying to heal and it is highly sensitive at the moment.  For this, try something like Cetaphil for about a week and see if there is any change.

About proactiv: it is right for some people, and not right for others, but most importantly, see a dermatologist and see if you can pinpoint what is causing your breakouts becuase if it is something bacterial or related to allergy or sensitivity there are other products out there than can treat those conditions with less of a harsh effect.  Also, don't exfoliate everyday unless you are using an exfoliator that claims that it can be used daily (and then I wouldn't use it that much if you don't absolutely have to.  Keep trying.  You will find something that works for you.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 8, 2007)

I'm sure that everyone has mixed opinions about ProActiv. I myself used the product for six months (the recommended time by the company) in order to give the products the full opportunity to "kick in." Sadly I spent lots of money with out any real results. I did follow the kit exactly as it stated but found that the face wash is irritating to the skin and causes breakouts. However, I'm sure that some people out there might have had their acne solution solved by Proactiv. My suggestion is buy the the kit once or twice. You don't need too long to determine whether or not the product is right for you.


----------



## xiahe (May 8, 2007)

i use proactiv and it's saved my skin so much - i had to keep using it for awhile tho before i started to notice a difference. my skin used to be terrible and now it's cleared up so much - i still get the stress/hormonal breakouts, tho!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 

 
_I have been using Proactiv for about a month and half now. At first, my skin was great. After about a week/week and half, my skin must have gotten used to it, and started to break out again. I'm on the search for new product. I don't have TERRIBLE acne, but I've had consistant acne (2-3 new flare ups a week or so) for about 11 years now...I've been the derm and nothing but Accutane had worked and my derm won't put me back on...so here I am at square one again._

 
Yeah...that happened to me too.  Also, my skin is sensative so I couldn't use all products everyday...though you can customize your kit, my skin still seems to breakout even with the products.  Give it a try though...different people have different effects.


----------



## KAIA (May 8, 2007)

I've never really had a lot of acne, maybe just some pimples... 2 years ago, i started to wear make up... and my skin was going crazy!!! ( i was wearing some maybelline foundation and maybelline blush) so after this, i tried to spend a little more money and buy something with quality like MAC.
So back to the subject, i start using ProActiv... it was good indeed, my skin felt super clean and i like it.... since then MAC and ProActiv didn't let my skin go nuts.
I fell in love with the product everything was great... but  a couple of months ago... evertyhing start to change again, i tried the "Repairing Lotion" and the next day i would wake up with an incredible rush all over my jaw and my neck and started to ich me... eww, and my skin is breaking out.. so based on my own story..i would say:
YAY in the beggining... NAY after some time...


----------



## glamscientist (May 9, 2007)

i wouldn't get proactiv unless you are dedicated to it.


----------



## valley (May 9, 2007)

I used proactiv in different degrees for 3 years.  step one was always too irritating for my skin.. but step 3 was perfect.  then finally i got too cheap to pay 20 bucks for a small bottle of benzyl peroxide lotion... so i went to a drug store and picked up a 4 dollar product with the same igredients.  

I'm a yay - I dont regret using it or finding an alternative with the same medication in it.  BP works wonders for me


----------



## sweetbabydreamr (May 21, 2007)

ProActiv did wonders for me, and still does, although i've become a little lazy on my daily routine of using it. My facial problems were horrible until I used it and it cleared up so well, and even now when i'm not using it, my face has never gone as bad as it was before.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

I have been using proactiv for upwards of three years. I am very loyal to it. I have what you would call acne, not breakouts, I have acne. To be honest, the proactiv never makes EVERYTHING go away, but it makes it 88% better and that's good enough for me. It also helps not only my acne go away but regulates my skin so it looks and feels healthier, there have been a lot of days I can go out with just spot concealer on a couple places and NO foundation. It's a great system and it makes my skin feel smooth and fantastic, I love using it.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

One thing I will add to my last post,
DO NOT I repeat, DO NOT pick at your acne!
A lot of people start proactiv and continue to pop, squeeze and tweeze their pimples,
You can't expect proactiv to fix that, because it's something you're inflicting on yourself. I am guilty of this more then I'd like to admit, so save the tweezers for the eyebrows and not the breakouts.


----------



## Salembeauty29 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a question---are there any acne products that get rid of EXISTING acne? Most promise to stop breakouts, but what about the zits that are already there? Mine don't go away until I pick at them, which I know is really bad for your skin, but it's the only way I have to get them to go away.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Salembeauty29* 

 
_I have a question---are there any acne products that get rid of EXISTING acne? Most promise to stop breakouts, but what about the zits that are already there? Mine don't go away until I pick at them, which I know is really bad for your skin, but it's the only way I have to get them to go away._

 
So, the deal with pimples that are already there, is that it's hard to make them go away quick. Have you tried proactiv? I started it with a ton of acne, it takes a while to go away but personally when it went away, it barley came back. Only a few pimples once and a while, which I'm ok with. If you find an acne medicine that works for you, it's not going to work in two hours... it will probably take a few weeks to a few months to really start changing your skin and helping your acne go away. Most acne treatments like proactiv have spot treatment creams that you can put on certain pimples and leave on during the night to help dry them out and take down the swelling, but chances are they aren't going to work very well without using the whole treatment system (aka cleaner, mask, toner). 

As far as picking at your pimples goes, DON'T DO IT. I can't stress this enough! I have had acne for over four years and I have a very uneven complexion now, NOT because of actual pimples... but because of scars from picking at my acne. I agree, it makes the pimple go away immediately when you pick it, but you will be left with a scar for a very long time. Mine aren't bad, but they are there, and now I'm thinking of going to a dermatologist to try and get some sort of scar cream to help even out my complection. I find also, that my acne goes away and stays away BETTER when I don't pick. I find if I pick at it, I'm just creating sores and making the problem worse... which is horrible for your skin. Do your best to not pick at it ever, it makes it 10 times worse hun.

Hope I helped!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 1, 2007)

my friend use proactiv but it seems her skin got worse and when she stopped using it and use other products it works now she got  all this nasty acne scars


----------

